# Weird start up?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys,
It's gotten hot here in Indiana and for some reason now my spec isn't starting right. It will turn over about 11 or 12 times instead of the usual 3 or 4. Most of the time when it does that the air conditioning is turned to the on position, but should I be worried about this or is this just because that small 4 cylinder has trouble running so much stuff from the get go. Any ways, just let me know what you think. Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

It's 100 here in Texas and I have no problem. Maybe bad gas


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *It's 100 here in Texas and I have no problem. Maybe bad gas  *


Yeah, actually, that may be a good point. Gas has gone up a lot and I think I made the mistake of getting 87 the last time. Damn it. Thanks! Later buddy,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't put 87 in EVER. Please!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I live in Ohio and it's been getting a lot hotter here too. I've noticed that mine has been cranking longer now too and I always run premium. Wonder if it's because of high humidity levels. Also, it doesn't matter if the AC is on or not when starting and it doesn't start hard every time. Probably like one out of five starts gives me trouble. Just started doing it a couple of weeks ago when the weather really started getting hot and humid. Anyone else from the midwest having this problem?


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

The only time I ever had a start up problem was when my oil level was dangerously low (my pre-cat decided to eat it all). My car would make some nasty noises then start-up. Just a thought

And yes I do check my oil constantly (especially now)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

try turning the key to "ON" before cranking, this gets the fuel pump going to build up pressure before you try to start it.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *try turning the key to "ON" before cranking, this gets the fuel pump going to build up pressure before you try to start it. *


I always hear my fuel pump...it's kinda loud


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

germex said:


> *I live in Ohio and it's been getting a lot hotter here too. I've noticed that mine has been cranking longer now too and I always run premium. Wonder if it's because of high humidity levels.*


90F with 80% humidity here. all premium, no probs with mine...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *try turning the key to "ON" before cranking, this gets the fuel pump going to build up pressure before you try to start it. *


That's a thought. I never thought of that. Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

scopedog said:


> *The only time I ever had a start up problem was when my oil level was dangerously low (my pre-cat decided to eat it all). My car would make some nasty noises then start-up. Just a thought
> 
> And yes I do check my oil constantly (especially now)
> *


I'm getting my oil changed this weekend (too lazy to do it myself now, with the heat, ) and hopefully I will notice a difference. Thanks for the tip! later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you have an 03 man. unless you didn't break it in right, I doubt you are burning any oil


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

It's 115 here & no problems, But, you may have
a crank sensor going out, You may want to run it by
the dealer & have them check the codes,if it is the
sensor,it should be covered under warranty


----------



## White02Spec (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm out here in Phoenix (insanely hot!) and I have the same hard starting problem. The problem didn't show up until after I had my CAI.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

I live in Phoenix too. I havent had a single problem since I got it.(2 months )


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

White02Spec said:


> *I'm out here in Phoenix (insanely hot!) and I have the same hard starting problem. The problem didn't show up until after I had my CAI. *


I also have a CAI (Nismo) with no problems


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey tek,
I don't think I'm leaking oil, but I'm a little over on my scheduled oil change and I just think my car is being cranky, . I'm running premium and it still periodically takes a long time to start up. It turns over like 10 times and it's embarassing because it is a new car and it won't start up like a new car. People always look at me because my car is like "chh chh chh chh chh chh chh chh chh, ." Any ways, I'll have to take it by the dealership and see what I can find out. Thanks again for the advice everybody! Later,
Fletch


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *try turning the key to "ON" before cranking, this gets the fuel pump going to build up pressure before you try to start it. *


Always do that. You can hear it hum for about 2-3 seconds when you turn the key on. The problem is getting worse too. Not to mention my tranny sprung a leak on the driver side drive shaft. I'm telling you guys what, as good as I am to this car, I've had nothing but problems with it. Very, very dissapointed.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

germex said:


> *Always do that. You can hear it hum for about 2-3 seconds when you turn the key on. The problem is getting worse too. Not to mention my tranny sprung a leak on the driver side drive shaft. I'm telling you guys what, as good as I am to this car, I've had nothing but problems with it. Very, very dissapointed. *


sorry to hear that, one of my friends with an 02 se-r has had a bearing failure needing a complete engine replacement, battery explode, I think his alternator died, and something with the transmission as well. All of this within a year.....it's sad to hear it. On a lighter note my car has 32k miles on it and it's been in the dealership once for warranty work when a little $.02 plastic clip that holds the side molding on broke .


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Glad to hear you're having good luck with yours. Nice to know they built a few of them correctly down there in Mexico.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I just changed my oil (I was a few miles overdue) and I've only started it once but it started right up. I'm hoping that maybe it had something to do with the oil being old, . Any ways, maybe if my engine goes out I can convince them just to take my car as trade in on a 350Z, ya think it will work? Later fellas,
Fletch


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Or better yet roll up to a Mercedes dealership they will trade ya the new e55 for that spec in no time in the land of chocolate elves and candy rainbows. 
 :banana: :jump: :banana: :jump:


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *Or better yet roll up to a Mercedes dealership they will trade ya the new e55 for that spec in no time in the land of chocolate elves and candy rainbows.
> :banana: :jump: :banana: :jump: *


Personally, I'd go for a SL500 , but I think he was joking. And Fletch, the oil change shouldn't have anything to do with hard starting. I'm curious as to what is causing it though. Just today I had to crank it for about 15 seconds before it fired. Looks like yet another trip to the dealer service department .


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

oh i know he was joking


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *oh i know he was joking  *


Hope so anyways. LOL. He could at least apply his car to a 350Z and pay the difference if it falls under the lemon law.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

germex said:


> *Hope so anyways. LOL. He could at least apply his car to a 350Z and pay the difference if it falls under the lemon law.  *


That's what I meant. I didn't mean a clean trade, although that would be nice, . Let's go lemon law! Daddy needs a new 350Z! Haha, Later,
Fletch


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

germex said:


> *Personally, I'd go for a SL500 , but I think he was joking. And Fletch, the oil change shouldn't have anything to do with hard starting. I'm curious as to what is causing it though. Just today I had to crank it for about 15 seconds before it fired. Looks like yet another trip to the dealer service department . *


sounds like mine,it was the crank sensor,now it fires
right up!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just found out,It may also be your fuel pump,your pump
is suposed to hold pressure,it may be bleeding down, and
it will not throw up a code,


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *sounds like mine,it was the crank sensor,now it fires
> right up! *


The crank sensor huh? Good info. At least I can tell the morons at the dealer where to start. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *I just found out,It may also be your fuel pump,your pump
> is suposed to hold pressure,it may be bleeding down, and
> it will not throw up a code, *


That wouldn't be the problem if I always prime the line (turn the key on and wait until the pump stops humming before cranking) right? Or is the pump not putting sufficient pressure on the lines? Anyone know off hand what the fuel line psi is supposed to be if I decide to put a guage on it? Thanks.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

germex said:


> *The crank sensor huh? Good info. At least I can tell the morons at the dealer where to start. Lol. Thanks. *


Yeah, thanks! I'm bound for the dealership soon too. Sounds like this is more of a problem than it should be. Thank god for warranties, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

yea its always good to prime the fuel filter before you start, twice should suffice


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am having the same problem as well. Its been pretty hot and muggy in southern california and it takes a while for my SE-R to get started for some wierd reason. All I have is an AEM CAI, but I don't think that its the problem.


----------



## 02SER_in_KY (Jul 16, 2003)

My wife's 2002 SE-R has starting problems ALL the time. Sometimes it takes 5 seconds to start the car. Very crappy quality. We took it to Nissan to be looked at and they said they can't duplicate it. Argh. Isn't that the usual case?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

02SER_in_KY said:


> *My wife's 2002 SE-R has starting problems ALL the time. Sometimes it takes 5 seconds to start the car. Very crappy quality. We took it to Nissan to be looked at and they said they can't duplicate it. Argh. Isn't that the usual case? *


Unfortunately.....


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

02SER_in_KY said:


> *My wife's 2002 SE-R has starting problems ALL the time. Sometimes it takes 5 seconds to start the car. Very crappy quality. We took it to Nissan to be looked at and they said they can't duplicate it. Argh. Isn't that the usual case? *



It seems whenever a professional repairman looks at anything with a problem like a TV, car, or fridge, the problem always quits. It is strange how this works....


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

My mom just picked up a 2005 Sentra and has a similar problem.. When it's cold it starts right away but when you drive it and leave it sit for a while, it starts hard. Has a warranty but if it's something simple like a fuel filter or bad gas then I don't want to take it back.


----------



## sentrakiller (Apr 12, 2009)

*MAF*

i had a startup prob. with my '00 QG18 and it started as a weird startup and rough idle and then when the car warmed up it was fine... then after a few months of that crap and a few bucks on sensors, i found it was the mass air flow sensor. i relpaced it and bam. runs like a swiss watch. get a diagnostic check at a shop. cheap and easy. i shoulda done that from the get-go. good luck.


----------

